
Show HN: TheMovieBro, a movie recommendation app based on a few simple questions - thecodingmonk
http://www.themoviebro.com
======
dsr_
Lost me at "Sign in with Facebook".

You can't do a demo without trying to slurp up my social network?

~~~
thecodingmonk
We put the login with Facebook as the only option because we use the
information about movies the user liked to provide better customized results.
We realized that this was potentially going to lose us some users, and we kind
of put it here on HN as a test, to see if somebody was going to complain.

Anyway, we are going to have a "normal" registration/login feature very soon
and both options are going to be available.

Thanks for taking the time to comment!

